# Question about Laptop Adapters?



## sk3uled (Jan 15, 2008)

*Question about Laptop Adapters? (HELP!)*

Hey all, I recently bought a used laptop and it came with a different power adapter. The laptop is a Gs1-X1 model, and it uses 19V, 4.74amps and 90 watts.

it came with a (not out of the box, but bought seperately) power adapter that was manually adjustable. (the voltage and stuff)

on the back it said, it gave a max of 5.5amps for the 19V setting.

Now the power adapter seemed to have blown or something.

I am now* plugged in with an adapter that uses 16V and 4.5amp output.
It is plugged in, but not charging.

I'm at 5% battery and i'm scared!

I was wondering if using this temp adapter was dangerous, as it can blow my battery or laptop?

And i was wondering why my previous adapter would have blown, cause the max amp range was bigger than the ampage used on my laptop.

Thanks!

edit: i see that im at 3% now. i believe its giving me power, but not sufficient power for my laptop, so im draining slowly.

therefore it shouldnt affect my previous adapter if i had more amps?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi sk3uled

The 16v 4.5 amp adapter is not strong enough to power the laptop much less re-charge the battery. The laptop requires 4.74 amps while the adapter is only 4.5 which is nowhere near the threshold needed to power the laptop. 
It is recommended that you use the adapter that is rated for your laptop, using anything else will destroy the battery and the motherboard.


----------



## sk3uled (Jan 15, 2008)

i've been using it for 10 minutes here and there throughout the day to check necessary emails. 

Is this alright for a day or two while I get the correct adapter, or should i stop immediately?

Also, are there any hazards in using an adapter that gives a max of amps HIGHER (ie; 5.0 amps) than what my laptop needs?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Using a higher amp adapter will certainly damage the laptop.

It would be a wise move to just stop using the laptop until you get the proper adapter. There are alternative methods to reading your e-mails. Go to an internet café and do your work there for a day or two, it won't hurt.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to disagree with Octaneman ...

It is the voltage that need to be increased. The laptop needs 19 Volts

Using a higher amperage device will NOT damage the laptop.

Once you are feeding the laptop with the correct voltage, it will DRAW the current (amps) it wants. Say you have a power supply of 19 volts that is capable of supplying up to 10 amps. If your laptop only needs to draw (say) 4 amps, that is all the power supply will deliver. It will not deliver any more amperage than the load requires. The load being the laptop.


----------



## sk3uled (Jan 15, 2008)

ah thanks for the clarification!

I ordered a new adapter (had to use the laptop, how ironic) and it should arriving within a few days.

Also, what if I have sufficient Volts, however, lower amps?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

sk3uled said:


> ah thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Also, what if I have sufficient Volts, however, lower amps?


I am not sure of your question. 

In not technical terms, you can look at the difference between Voltage & Amperage as thus:

Voltage is 'delivered'
Amperage is 'taken

If your power supply is supplying the voltage but not capable of supplying the amperage, the power supply will probably get very hot. It will also possibly switch itself off if it has thermal protection. It could reduce the voltage down to a level that the laptop can't operate. It all depends on the quality & technology that it is made up from.

However, it is *essential* that you select a power supply that:

(A) supplies the correct voltage. In your case: 19 volts (20v would be OK)
(B) the current (amperage) it can supply *MUST EXCEED* the current (amperage) that the laptop needs. Under it no circumstances use a power supply that is equal to or less that the needs of the laptop. The risk is a burnt out psu at best...or a burnt out house at worst. Yes, it could cause a fire if is a cheapo.

(For example: I have a 13.8v power supply that simulates the voltage of a car. It is capable of delivering 12 amps. I use it in the summer to run a small 12v computer fan on my desk. It only takes a few milliamps.)


----------

